# Channel logo's on the guide.



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wouldn't that be nice ?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes it would. But not that nice. I could think of much nicer uses of the graphics memory - like a well designed interface! Or maybe even skins! (an idea I'd really like to see on the PVRs, all of which, even the DISHPlayer, are capable of it)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2002)

Or maybe even skins! ????? what is skins


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Skins are the interface of the Electronic Program Guide (EPG). What he is saying is that it would be nice if Dish customers could change the interface of the EPG to make it look better.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Luge, I'm talking (like Bowling For Soup said) aout custom looks to the interface. Just like you have for Windows XP, and most media player software.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My Mitsubishi receiver (Directv) has channel logos in the guide, but my UTV receivers don't. It looks good, but it really isn't that big of a deal...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *My Mitsubishi receiver (Directv) has channel logos in the guide, but my UTV receivers don't. It looks good, but it really isn't that big of a deal... *


I agree, they are nice and I wouldn't avoid a guide that had them, but compared to sooo many other issues (Readability, information, etc) the Logos are lower on the list of priorites or necessities


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Another problem with logos is having to update them because I've seen my friend's DirecTV receiver, and they have the REALLY old Trio logo. I'm sure it must be pretty hard to do.


----------

